# *First time Falsies* - the Kim Kardashian way ;)



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

So here is a look I attempted today, I thought it came out pretty nice since it was my first time applying falsies and doing a KK look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:
Lightful Lotion
Moisitat Chafing Gel
Fix +
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Finish Concealer NC30
Vasanti Concealer Duo #2
Hipness Blush
Harmony Blush
MSF Natural Medium Dark

Eyes:
UDPP
Satin Taupe e/s
Carbon e/s
Pandamonium e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Blacktrack f/l
Fibre Rich Mascara 
Feline Kohl Power
Some no name Falsies

Lips:
3N l/s
Oyster Girl l/g

Enjoy this one girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









































O and my new bebe jacket I bought at the bebe outlet for ONLY $40!!!!


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 22, 2008)

You are so beautiful! This look is amazing on you. You could be Kim's long lost sister!


----------



## Baby Mac (Feb 22, 2008)

Perfect..you look as fabulous as she does!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 22, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 22, 2008)

you look gorgeous! definitely Kim!


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 22, 2008)

I love it you look so hot, i will deffo get some falsies now


----------



## nunu (Feb 22, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!!  You actually look like Bipasha Basu.


----------



## Jot (Feb 22, 2008)

wow! simply stunning!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 22, 2008)

fantastic ! most definitely KK


----------



## heeltohaunch (Feb 22, 2008)

Gorgeous, and it looks exactly how KK does her makeup!


----------



## alehoney (Feb 22, 2008)

I can see KK here wow you nailed it!!! beautiful look.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow... i love Kim K and you nailed her look.
Verry Hott!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 22, 2008)

Sooo gorgeous you really nailed that look!! Just watch out it looks like one of the falsies came loose you don't wana have any embarrasingg moments in public lol. One time I was out and my eyelash was like hanging off and I didn't even know..SOO embarrasing.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 22, 2008)

that is so kim k! you look beautiful


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 22, 2008)

you look hot!!


----------



## Christina983 (Feb 22, 2008)

you got the Kardashian look! im jealous!


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 22, 2008)

Your fotds are always beautiful - but you look amazing like this. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You look fabulous with Kim K makeup-you even look like her!  I love it!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG...You look totally AMAZING!!!! Please do a tutorial of this. That first picture of you...just rocks! Great job


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 22, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you use any liner on your lips?
What brand falsies?


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Feb 22, 2008)

You even kinda look like Kim! Good job!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 22, 2008)

you look so beautiful!  Did you use an orange stick to apply your falsies?  Or tweezers?  I got brave this weekend and tried falsies, but it didn't work so well.


----------



## Emmi (Feb 22, 2008)

You're gprgeous!! Simply stunning look!


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2008)

You nailed it!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 22, 2008)

you look lovely


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Feb 22, 2008)

*HOT stuff girl!*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Did you use any liner on your lips?
What brand falsies?_

 
No liner. I don't like lip liners. I have tinted lips so my natural tint comes through a tad when I apply lighter colors on my lips.
Hmmm the falsies were from Sossi? #600
I have had these falsies lying around for like 2 years and never used them because I was afraid to. So when I did this look, I still wasn't satisfied, so then I finally used them. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_you look so beautiful! Did you use an orange stick to apply your falsies? Or tweezers? I got brave this weekend and tried falsies, but it didn't work so well._

 
Thank you! No I didn't use a stick, just my tweezers. But it started sliding off a little at the end so it was far from perfect. I just took pics anyway haha



Thanks everyone! =)


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, you look so pretty !!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 22, 2008)

Hot look!  You can really pull off her look perfectly!


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a disaster with falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I confess, but it really makes the difference when they’re well applied. 
You look great and don't be afraid to use them ANYMORE!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 22, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!!! I think you did an amazing job...Kim's style is insane!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## Penn (Feb 22, 2008)

Stunning! You did a great job, it really looks like KK's look


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 22, 2008)

omg! so pretty


----------



## kimmy (Feb 22, 2008)

you > kim kardashian...for sure.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 22, 2008)

Smoking hot!


----------



## elisabethlayton (Feb 22, 2008)

This is stunning.. I love the jacket.


----------



## GQ_Yousuf (Feb 22, 2008)

they came out great, they did however clump a little, dunno if u wanted it like that or not, but all and all, i thnk they came out pretty well


----------



## berri_yumz (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW you're really channeling her.  It looks gorg!


----------



## Starbright211 (Feb 22, 2008)

so fucking HAWT!!!


----------



## .k. (Feb 22, 2008)

ooo hot!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 22, 2008)

U are Kim K, damn girl u can totally pull off being her


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 22, 2008)

Stunning! You have such great make-up skills! Please share lol


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 23, 2008)

You did great.I love that jacket.You favor Kim K a lot...so no doubt this looks good on you.


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

Your rockin this look!!! Lovezzzz it!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

Stunning! This look requires a tutorial....hint hint


----------



## User67 (Feb 23, 2008)

You look amazing! I am a huge KK fan & you did an awesome job replicating her look


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 23, 2008)

wow you look great! =D


----------



## bittersweet (Feb 23, 2008)

u look so great, totale like Kim *heart* ! Great job!


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 23, 2008)

This is beautiful, and you look better than she does ( though she is pretty too )


----------



## glamgirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## jnny (Feb 24, 2008)

lovely!!
Those falsies are beauty..


----------



## lsperry (Feb 24, 2008)

You look fabulous!


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 24, 2008)

sop gorgeous!!!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 24, 2008)

You have such gorgeous eyes.  You definitely captured KK's look!


----------



## amethystangel (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, hot!


----------



## rebekah (Feb 24, 2008)

i love KK! and you achieved her look perfectly!


----------



## elongreach (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you all so much.
I will be doing a tut for this during my Spring Break in a few weeks so keep an eye peeled out in the MU Tut section


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, youre stunning; love the look


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 24, 2008)

gorgeous girl!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 24, 2008)

u rocked it gurl


----------



## midget (Feb 25, 2008)

wow you are so damn HOT!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Feb 25, 2008)

AMAZING!! u look gorgeous!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha it's true, you do look a bit like KK!

So loving your FOTD's love!


----------



## Nutmeg2306 (Feb 25, 2008)

You are sooo pretty and your lips are the PERFECT shape! The lipstick color is really fantastic on you.


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 26, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!
love your eye look..!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow you are so gorgeous!  I am envious of your makeup skills and your beauty!


----------



## Anita (Feb 26, 2008)

Love It!!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 11, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## nafster (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful look! love the eye-makeup!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2008)

Hellllooooooooooo gorgeouss!!!!!!!


----------



## daffie (Sep 12, 2008)

You are gorgeous!! Love the look!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 12, 2008)

you look hot!


----------

